# Using kuchiki taoshi / dead tree drop to get out or counter a muay thai "collar" clinch



## Zephyor (Sep 16, 2016)

What's this looking in my head would be getting clinched > use my elbow to absorb some impact ... (it'll cause some pain to my opponent's femural area for shure) for the first knee strikes attempts > then lean foward under my opponents arm, my hand on the opposite shoulder, raise leg, cut the other one while pushing outwards, and have the opponent on the ground.
I am still a begginer in any form of martial arts so i might suffer from media induced misconceptions. And will this move be accepted in exclusive muay thai rules? how about K1/ Glory and/or basicly MMA. sice id like to use grappling arts to complement what i'd like to "main" so to say - Muay Thai -for self defence and sport-related intrests


----------



## frank raud (Sep 16, 2016)

You would be better off asking this question in the Muay Thai section, as you are asking if this move would be accepted under Muay Thai rules


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 16, 2016)

Honestly it won't do much damage and elbow against a knee? The knee is stronger even blocking knees will hurt your arms


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm not sure whether that particular takedown would be legal under traditional Muay Thai rules. I can say that it would be very difficult to accomplish in the manner you describe. Kuchiki Taoshi depends on unbalancing (kuzushi) and controlling the posture of your opponent. If your opponent has the superior clinch grips then he is in the better position for controlling your balance rather than vice-versa. In addition, the person with the superior clinch grips has more control of the range, which will make it harder to enter for the takedown attempt.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 16, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Honestly it won't do much damage and elbow against a knee? The knee is stronger even blocking knees will hurt your arms


If you're using your elbow to "spike" a knee strike, you don't aim to impact the knee with your elbow. You want to opponent's upper thigh to collide with the point of your elbow as he attempts the knee.

That said, someone who is good at the Muay Thai clinch will know how to avoid those elbow spikes. You're usually better off working to control the opponent's hips and fix your posture.


----------

